# Unfurnished Long Term Lets



## andy_sullivan (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone PM me with any info they have finding unfurnished property to rent in the Algarve? Not chosen a particular area yet so willing to explore anywhere coastal right now. But leaning towards within reasonable commuting distance from Faro airport.

Thanks


----------



## andy_sullivan (Feb 18, 2011)

This is why I asked for a PM lol


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

andy_sullivan said:


> This is why I asked for a PM lol


Good to see someone knows the rules Andy :clap2::clap2:


----------



## J Kennedy (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry very new to this and don't know what a PM means? nor how to go about replying to one???


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

J Kennedy said:


> sorry very new to this and don't know what a PM means? nor how to go about replying to one???



Hi there.
Once you have made another post you will be able to send a PM by clicking on the person's name on the post. You will then get a drop down menu. Click on the one to "send a private message" and write to your heart's content


----------



## J Kennedy (Nov 23, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi there.
> Once you have made another post you will be able to send a PM by clicking on the person's name on the post. You will then get a drop down menu. Click on the one to "send a private message" and write to your heart's content


Thank you, Next time i will do that


----------

